# what is wihin walking distance from La Cabana in aruba?



## ezrv (Feb 27, 2013)

Never stayed at La Cabana before but thinking of staying there. What is within walking distance from the resort? Thanks


----------



## JMSH (Feb 27, 2013)

The beach, the pool, the bar....anything is within walking distance; depends on how far you want to walk.


----------



## PeelBoy (Feb 27, 2013)

They have a good bus system along the beach and restaurant area.  I forget how much.


----------



## hcarman (Feb 27, 2013)

PeelBoy said:


> They have a good bus system along the beach and restaurant area.  I forget how much.



The bus is very inexpensive.  We took it from Palm Beach (Marriott Aruba Surf Club) to the downtown and I don't remember it being more than about a buck or two.  Taxis are also prevalent.  

There are a couple of restaurants within walking distance of La Cabana though - one or two are actually on site.


----------



## Larry (Feb 27, 2013)

hcarman said:


> The bus is very inexpensive.  We took it from Palm Beach (Marriott Aruba Surf Club) to the downtown and I don't remember it being more than about a buck or two.  Taxis are also prevalent.
> 
> There are a couple of restaurants within walking distance of La Cabana though - one or two are actually on site.



Bus is $2.30 one way.


----------



## amycurl (Feb 27, 2013)

The bus picks up right in front of La Cabana! We spent two weeks there with a ten-month-old and rarely used taxis, and rented a car just for a single day to do some exploring farther afield. 

There are a few restaurants within walking distance (the resort is in the heart of the low-rise Eagle Beach) and almost anything else you want is a short, safe bus ride away. Love Arubus! (Plus, how can you not love that name?!?)

We especially liked the outdoor buffet/show that they have once a week at the Amsterdam Manor hotel which is right next door. There is also a great dinner place that serves you right on the sand, also right next door to La Cabana (looked it up: Passions on the Beach, also part of the Amsterdam Manor.)

I have very fond memories of those two weeks with my spouse (who was there on business; they put him/us up at a one-bedroom at La Cabana) and would be happy to share. I think the units have all been refurbished since then. Loved the staff and other guests at the resorts; great pool, pool activities, and poolside grill. (I soon found that the pool was easier for me to swing alone with my DD than the beach.)


----------



## jojo777 (Feb 27, 2013)

There is a restaurant on site and a casino now too.  I have not seen the casino yet.  There is a place next door called the Amsterdam Manor which also has restaurants.  Also, a short walk down the road is Tulip, last time I was there we ate ther twice.  It was inexpensive and wonderful, they had a 3 course meal for like 25 bucks.  It was filet mignon, 3 choices of appetizer and cheesecake dessert.  Across the street (barely a street) is probably the best stretch of beach, tiki bar, jet skiing and water sports.  I personally would rent a car.  You will need to get to the grocery store.  The driving on Aruba is very easy.  If you choose not to rent a car take a taxi to Lings Grocery grocery store.  I love to go to baby beach, so we always rent a car for that and the grocery store.  If we decide to go out and drink at night we just take a taxi.  Otherwise, I love the option to go to all my favorite places, El Gauchos Argentenian Steakkhouse, the Mall across from the Hyatt (has lots of shops and estaurants) , Alhambras Casino, Madamme Jeanettes.  Dont be afraid to drive there, it easy driving.


----------



## Larry (Feb 27, 2013)

jojo777 said:


> you choose not to rent a car take a taxi to Lings Grocery grocery store.  .



You Don't need to take a taxi for groceries anymore as the new Super Store has opened and is a short 5 minute walk from La Cabana. Just go out the front door towards the Tropicana which is right behind La Cabana and the Super store is right behind the Trop and across the main road

Full service supermarket which I think is even larger than Lings.


----------



## ezrv (Feb 28, 2013)

Thank you all for info.


----------



## topmom101 (Mar 8, 2013)

I own at LaCabana and I can promise you'll love it.  The entire resort has been renovated and the rooms are very nice. Don't miss the 4:00 Happy Hour by the pool with live music.


----------

